# Problèmes sur iPad 4



## guzman (19 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Je possède un iPad 4 Retina depuis 2 ans, et il ne va plus bien du tout. 
J'ai effectué la maj vers iOS 8.x et je dois dire que je le regrette amèrement.
Voici les problèmes que je rencontre :
- assez souvent, plusieurs fois par jour, le contrôle tactile de l'iPad devient fou et je n'ai pas d'autres choix que de le redémarrer. Cela arrive de façons totalement aléatoire, dans une app ou sur l'écran d'accueil. 
- la batterie se vide beaucoup plus vite qu'avant, vraiment beaucoup
- j'ai une Smart Cover, elle fonctionne de manière très aléatoire également. Quand je l'ouvre, l'iPad ne s'allume pas et plus grave il ne se verrouille ni ne s'éteint en la fermant, si bien que je le retrouve parfois complètement déchargé par la suite. 
- tout le système est globalement plus lent, et beaucoup d'applications ne fonctionnent plus correctement 

Je dois dire que je suis extrêmement déçu de l'iPad, d'autant que c'était, avant les bug, mon outil principal. 

Merci de m'avoir lu, si d'autres ont le même genre de soucis, je serais intéressé d'avoir leur témoignage. 

Guzman


----------



## Mickeylol (20 Mai 2015)

Salut, peut etre peux tu essayer une reinstallation propre de ios apres sauvegarde ?


----------



## guzman (20 Mai 2015)

Ça fait a peine un mois que j'ai fait cette installation. J'avais déjà fait une clean install lors du passage à iOS 8. 
Mais bon je peux toujours réessayer ça peut difficilement être pire.


----------



## Mickeylol (20 Mai 2015)

Et quand tu avais fait une clean install, juste apres tu avais deja ces problemes?


----------



## guzman (20 Mai 2015)

Non c'est arrivé un peu après


----------



## les_innommables66 (20 Mai 2015)

guzman a dit:


> Je possède un iPad 4 Retina depuis 2 ans, et il ne va plus bien du tout.



Bonjour,

Si c'est moins de deux ans, n'hésite pas à appeler Apple ou à passer par un Apple Store s'il y en a un près de chez toi.

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## guzman (20 Mai 2015)

En fait je viens de vérifier je l'ai depuis 2012 donc plus de 2 ans et pas d'Apple care bien sur. 

Sinon le calendrier crash quand j'essaie de consulter un événement maintenant...


----------



## guzman (9 Juin 2015)

Bon j'ai résolu mon problème, j'ai acheté une Xperia z4


----------



## Gillou75 (5 Juillet 2015)

Hello je déterre le sujet car j ai aussi un ipad 4 rétina sous ios 6.1.3 et je me demandais si faire la mise à jour en ios 8.4 était une bonne ou une mauvaise idée ? 
Perso je n ai pas de souci sous ios 6.1.3 mais comme je possède un iphone 6 sous ios 8.2, il y a des astuce qui sont bien plus pratique mais si c est pour avoir une baisse de l autonomie et à des souci je n ai pas envie....


----------



## lineakd (6 Juillet 2015)

@guillou75, j'ai un ipad de 3 ème génération sous ios 8.3 qui fonctionne correctement. Des ralentissements à l'ouverture sur les apps safari et l'app store. Il va bientôt passer sous ios 8.4 dès que j'aurais mis la main dessus!


----------



## Gillou75 (6 Juillet 2015)

merci pour ton retour, personne d'autres pour des avis


----------

